# Video Contest! English Equitation on the Flat. ~



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

This is a video contest to see who has the best equitation on the flat.
The rules are as stated here. Read them or you shall be eaten.
​
*Rules ~*

Video will be judged only! Pictures can be added for fun, but they will not be judged.​
Videos must be compiled and merged with music. (Example) You don't have to have effects, but music is required. _*IF YOUTUBE REMOVES YOUR MUSIC* make a claim to them saying that you are not making profit of the video and that it is for entertainment purposes only! It works most of the time, and it is your part of your rights. If this doesn't work, try uploading to Viddler._​
No jumping, it will not be judged either. This is a flat contest so that everybody can join in.​
Any english riders welcome. Jumpers, dressage, hunters, pleasure, etcetera. I have no idea what to look for with western.​
Any horse(s) welcome, you don't have to only them.​
Your video _must_ include walk, posting trot, and sitting canter. Optional movements to include are sitting trot, half-seated or posting canter, riding on the lunge line, work without stirrups, hand gallop or gallop, lengthened/extended/collected/etcetera gaits, and lateral work. No jumping clips.​
Judging is based off of _effective_ riding. So, stylish hunter booties and pretty lengthened trots will not earn you brownie points unless you are an effective rider. ;3​
There is no secret code. Type in a funny word.​
You are partly judged on artistic impression with the video. Choose good music and, if used, effects that fit well. Correct grammar and spelling would be nice if your video has words in it.​
I swear to the sky, if I hear _Boom Boom Pow_, well... Let's just say that it will not be pretty. X.x Same goes for crazy seizure effects.​
Please fill out the form correctly!​
The contest is closed when we have ten entrants.​
Prizes for first, second, third, and forth will be a custom avatar and siggy set made by me. Winners will be messaged with the details when the contest is judged.

​
*Entry Form ~*

Video URL:​
Horse(s) Name(s):​
Your Main Discipline(s):​
Song Title:​
Program(s) Used:​
Type the Super Secret Code:​
​


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Can it only be one horse? Hmm, I might enter. =]


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

eventerwannabe said:


> Can it only be one horse? Hmm, I might enter. =]


It doesn't matter, any number of horses is fine. It doesn't matter if you own them, lease them, exercise them for somebody, etcetera. ~


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Yay! I'm totally gonna enter your contest Lee!! :] :] Sounds uber fun hehe. 
But I have some new footage that I'll make a video so I'll offically enter in a couple days. :3


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Just a disclaimer, you said "any discipline is OK!" and I do dressage and well... I don't post trot that often. Unless I'm having a fish-on-land-in-saddle day or for the few minutes I'm stretching pon before I start schooling. I do sitting trot and that's it! So I hope you can just imagine my pretty bum coming out of the saddle every stride in the trot 


Video URL: 




Horse(s) Name(s): Rowan​
Your Main Discipline(s): Dressage​
Song Title: Can't remember the song name but it's a Hank Hirsh song​
Program(s) Used: JVC Everio Software​
Type the Super Secret Code: Spork​
There's no real editing in my video because it's more for my coach to watch and then tell me what I'm doing wrong than for entering contests... BUT. Yeah.

Thanks


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the entry! That's fine if you don't post the trot, your lovely sitting trot makes up for it! ~
That barn looks familiar, yet I know I've never been there.


We now have *one official entry*.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

*sigh*
may as well enter
*goes to make vid*


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Just bumping this up, hmm? ~


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Video





Horse(s) Name(s): Sandy Bar midnight ninja (Shadow)​
Your Main Discipline(s): Done a bit of everything​
Song Title: Life is a highway​
Program(s) Used: Sony vegas​
Type the Super Secret Code: supercalifragilisticexpialidocious​


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Recieved yours, Ninja! His trot reminds me a little of Freddy's. He seems to enjoy his turn-out very much! xD


We now have *two official entries*.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Alright, no way I'll win but figure I'd enter. 
;]

SweetDisposition.flv video by iownyorsoul - Photobucket


Horse(s) Name(s): Zeus​
Your Main Discipline(s): Little bit of everything.​
Song Title: Sweet Disposition​
Program(s) Used: Windows Movie Maker​
Type the Super Secret Code: Llamas in your brain!​


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Have hope, my dear! Actually, I really like your seat and hands especially, and I've always admired Zeus. Such a sweet and handsome boy! ~


We now have *three official entries*.


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm going to enter!
I'll make my movie as fast as possible...


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Bumping this back up! ~


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Horse(s) Name(s): Rock Steady aka Robbie

​
Your Main Discipline(s): Hunter/Jumper/Eq
​
Song Title: I'm Not Comming To Yor Party -- 3Oh!3​
Program(s) Used: Windows Movie Maker

​
Type the Super Secret Code: peanutssss!​


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Yay Robenator! ~


We now have *four official entries*.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Come now guys! More entries!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Bump! <333


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Just bumping this up, any more entries? I know more of you have YouTube accounts!!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, I know you're hiding out there! Remember, prizes are for first, second, third, and forth, so there is plenty chance to grab for a prize.

I've decided to judge this at eight entries now, so we only need four more! ~


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Just thought id bump this up. There are so many people on this forum who have videos


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Video URL:









 
Horse(s) Name(s): My Blueberry Story [Mya]
Your Main Discipline(s): English Equ. English Pleasure, Western Horsemanship, Western Pleasure, Command, Trail, Hunter under saddle, think thats it??
Song Title: If i could be like that : 3 Doors Down
Program(s) Used: Windows Movie Maker
Type the Super Secret Code: Awwubis (memorization used in english class taught by our teacher, pronouced (AH-WOOB-say letter "s")​


----------

